# magura sattel & shimano hebel



## BommelMaster (11. Mai 2004)

dass es geht, weiß ich, aber ich würd gern noch bissl mehr wissen wie es bremst und was sich genau änder, wär super wenn ich bissl was drüber schreiben könntet


----------



## Schlingsi (11. Mai 2004)

bei mir wars so: magura hebel abgemacht, bremsschlauch so wie er war in den xt hebel reingeschraubt, neu entlüftet....alles gut. das dadurch die bremsleistung gesteigert wird kann ich nicht behaupten. der shimano liegt wesentlich besser im finger und rasselt bzw klappert nicht so schäbig. du kannst nur gewinnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (11. Mai 2004)

der shimanohebel is stabiler,als die magura teile;dichtungen sind auch besser.
wenn die bremskraft dann immernoch nich reicht-einfach ne große scheibe nehmen


----------



## Sanitoeter (11. Mai 2004)

wat fürn schei*, wat willste makka? Magura stellt Sättel her???

Shimano Bremshebel.. joah..ganz nice nech!!!??


----------



## robs (11. Mai 2004)

Sanitoeter schrieb:
			
		

> wat fürn schei*, wat willste makka? Magura stellt Sättel her???
> 
> Shimano Bremshebel.. joah..ganz nice nech!!!??




Wenn man keinen Plan hat ist Klappe halten manchmal ganz angebracht...


----------



## FunkyRay (24. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab jetzt auch den Hebel von meiner Deore 525 an ner Louise und passt super, einfach den schlauch aus dem Hebel von der Louise und rein da in den Shimano Hebel.

Druckpunkt wandert nicht mehr, ist super klar definiert und Hebel ist besser anzufassen, dadurch ergibt sich subjektiv der Eindruck einer gesteigerten Bremskraft.


----------



## BommelMaster (24. Mai 2004)

also wer nen hebel übrig hat her damit


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Mai 2004)

wo krieg ich denn so nen XT hebel her?? billig??
kann man dann zum entlüften den normalen Magura service kti für disc nehmen??


----------



## BommelMaster (24. Mai 2004)

bei www.bike-components.de gibts den satz deore hebel fÃ¼r 45â¬, den werd ich mir wohl holen, die xt's kosten 55â¬

bei ebay is letztens ein einzelner linker fÃ¼r 30â¬ weggegangen, da hat mich einer Ã¼berboten

welcher is besser der xt oder der deore?


----------



## ReeN! (24. Mai 2004)

So weit ich weiß sind die Hebel alle samt gleich bei shimano. sind wohl die einzigen dis es geschafft haben alle sättel auf einen hebel abzustimmen!


----------



## aramis (24. Mai 2004)

Naja, ich glaube, so viel gibts da gar nicht abzustimmen. Das ganze Getue von Magura, als ob die ganzen Bremsanlagen hochspeziell und die Dichtungen, Zylinderdurchmesser und Hebelübersetzungen EXAKT aufeinander abgestimmt wären, is doch eh total überzogen. Die entziehen einem ja schon die Gewährleistung, wenn sie spitz kriegen, dass man nicht-zugelassene Bremsbeläge fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Mai 2004)

wenn man den XT Hebel auch mit Louise Sattel kreuzen kann, dann geht das auch mit Martha, oder?
Nicht das ich mir fÃ¼r teuer Geld so Hebel kaufen tu, und dann stellt sich raus, das dat nicht mit Martha sattel gehen tut!!
Kann man diese kombination mit dem ganz normalen Disc-entlÃ¼ftungsset von Magura entlÃ¼ften?? Oder mit welchem Set entlÃ¼ftet ihr eure Xt-Magura Kombi?? Geht das auch mit dem Shimano entlÃ¼ftungsset?? weil das kostet nur 8,20â¬.............
Max


----------



## konrad (25. Mai 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man den XT Hebel auch mit Louise Sattel kreuzen kann, dann geht das auch mit Martha, oder?
> Nicht das ich mir für teuer Geld so Hebel kaufen tu, und dann stellt sich raus, das dat nicht mit Martha sattel gehen tut!!
> Kann man diese kombination mit dem ganz normalen Disc-entlüftungsset von Magura entlüften?? Oder mit welchem Set entlüftet ihr eure Xt-Magura Kombi?? Geht das auch mit dem Shimano entlüftungsset?? weil das kostet nur 8,20.............
> Max



also bei mir funzt die kombo echt klasse-musste mir zwar ne 190er scheibe holen für mehr power,aber ich weiß ja net wie das bei deiner marta is.zum entlüften kannste magura wie auch XT-sets nehmen...alles ganz easy


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Mai 2004)

ok thanxxx


----------



## aramis (25. Mai 2004)

Wat? Kann ich auch mim XT-Set ne Magura-Bremse entlüften? Weil 8,20 Euro sind ein humaner Preis im Vergleich zum Magura Service Kit.


----------



## BommelMaster (25. Mai 2004)

ist der clara bremssattel identisch zu dem louise sattel mit automatischer verstellung? und gibt es da unterschiedliche beläge bei louise clara und julie oder sind das alles die gleichen?


----------



## Levelboss (25. Mai 2004)

Bei der alten Louise (Vorgängermodell der aktuellen) war der Bremssattel mit der Clara identisch.

Bei Louise und Clara sind die Bremsbeläge identisch, die Julie hat allerdings andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Mai 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Wat? Kann ich auch mim XT-Set ne Magura-Bremse entlüften? Weil 8,20 Euro sind ein humaner Preis im Vergleich zum Magura Service Kit.



also kann mal bitte einer genau sagen, nein das geht nicht oder ja das geht??
Ich wills jetzte mal wissen!!!! Kann ich eine Magura Martha mit einem Shimano entlüftungsset entlüften??


----------



## konrad (25. Mai 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> also kann mal bitte einer genau sagen, nein das geht nicht oder ja das geht??
> Ich wills jetzte mal wissen!!!! Kann ich eine Magura Martha mit einem Shimano entlüftungsset entlüften??



ich weiß jetzt nich,welches entlüftungskit du meinst,aber das set,wo noch dieser kneifer für den ausgleichsbehälter dabei ist,kanns wohl nicht sein-dafür müsste es teurer sein.
ich sag mal,machs so,wei du es immer gemacht hast-unten mit der maguraspritze öl rein pumpen und oben aus dem ausgleichsbehälter das überschüssige absaugen...


----------



## Dömel (13. Juli 2004)

kann ich louises jedes jahrgangs mit schimano hebeln ausrüsten? ich will nur sichergehen dass das mit ner 01er funkt. das ganze fahrt ihr mit royal blood?


----------



## Levelboss (13. Juli 2004)

Dömel schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich louises jedes jahrgangs mit schimano hebeln ausrüsten? ich will nur sichergehen dass das mit ner 01er funkt. das ganze fahrt ihr mit royal blood?



Ja, es funktioniert mit allen Generationen der Louise. 
Da sowohl Shimano, als auch Magura Mineralöl verwenden, kann man bedenkenlos Royal Blood nehmen.


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Juli 2004)

Dömel schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich louises jedes jahrgangs mit schimano hebeln ausrüsten? ich will nur sichergehen dass das mit ner 01er funkt. das ganze fahrt ihr mit royal blood?




pass aber auf, auf die alten louise bremssättel mit manueller belagnachstellung geht der 90° anschluss der stahlflex net gscheid drauf, würde da lieber einen neueren nehmen oder eine kunstoffleitung mit geradem abgang


----------



## robs (14. Juli 2004)

Wie steht es eigentlich um die Anschlüsse vo XT-Hebel und Louise-Sattel? Sind das die gleichen Verschraubungen? Kann man beliebig XT- oder Magura- Stahlflexleitungen anschrauben?  Oder muss man da tricksen?


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Juli 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Wie steht es eigentlich um die Anschlüsse vo XT-Hebel und Louise-Sattel? Sind das die gleichen Verschraubungen? Kann man beliebig XT- oder Magura- Stahlflexleitungen anschrauben?  Oder muss man da tricksen?



ne du kannst keine shimano leitung an einen magura bremshebel anschließen, das geht net, andere gewinde, musst scho shimano hebel und leitung nehmen

ich hoffe meine vr bremse wird endlich fertig, das warten nervt shco langsam


----------



## robs (14. Juli 2004)

Also muss ich normalen Schlauch/Stahlflexleitung ohne feste Anschlüsse nehmen und entsprechend hebelseitig Shimano-Verschraubung und bremssattelseitig Magura-Verschraubung.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Juli 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Also muss ich normalen Schlauch/Stahlflexleitung ohne feste Anschlüsse nehmen und entsprechend hebelseitig Shimano-Verschraubung und bremssattelseitig Magura-Verschraubung.




ne wenn du ne shimano leitung hast passt die hervorragend in den bremssattel der maguras rein, nur eine shimanoleitung in einen magurabremshebel is net möglich


----------



## robs (14. Juli 2004)

Aaaaah das ist gut, die sind ja auch billiger  


Zur Sicherheit nochmal:

Die Bremssättel haben den gleichen Anschluss, die Hebel nicht.


Danke vielmals. Den Sattel und den Hebel habe ich, fehlt nurnoch Scheibe und Schlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (14. Juli 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaah das ist gut, die sind ja auch billiger
> 
> 
> Zur Sicherheit nochmal:
> ...




jup genau

welchen sattel hast du? weil bei den älteren modellen musst du aufpassen, weil eventuell der 90° anschluss net passen kann


----------



## robs (15. Juli 2004)

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht genau, aus welcher Generation mein Sattel ist, hier mal Bilder:







ok, schrf ist anders  










Ich hoffe das sind die richtigen Bremsbeläge:


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Juli 2004)

bremsbeläge stimmen

aber mit dem 90° anschluss der stahlflex wirst du hier unglücklich, die einzige möglichkeit, die hier festzumachen, wäre nach hinten, dann hast nen schönen bogen drin


----------



## robs (15. Juli 2004)

Ok, dann muss ich halt 0° Leitung nehmen.

Z.B. die hier .


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Juli 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann muss ich halt 0° Leitung nehmen.
> 
> Z.B. die hier .




soviel ich weiß gibt es von shimano keine 0° stahlflexleitung, nur die normalen gibts in 0°


----------



## robs (23. Juli 2004)

So, die Bremse ist erfolgreich montiert, fehlt nurnoch die Scheibe...  (ich hasse das Warten auf Päckchen    )

Um nochmal alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen ein paar Bildchen...  hoffen wir mal dass dieser Thread dann per Suchfunktion vielen Hilft.


Also Mein XT-Hebel (Modell 03 von Bike-Components):















Okokok ist jetzt der aus dem Set den ich noch rumliegen hab, ich fahr natürlich links vorne...  

(Man, macht meine DigiCam von 2001 geile Bilder  	 )

Ich habe nun eine Stahlflexleitung vom Felix bekommen, die er an Magurahebel und -Sattel hatte.
Die konnte ich so wie sie war montieren, nur halt ein bischen kürzen...  

Anschluss am Hebel:





Anschluss am Bremssattel:




(Mit Hohlschraube)







Demnach müssten ja eigentlich die Anschlüsse an Magura- und Shimanohebeln gleich sein, jedenfalls die gewisser Baujahre.


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Juli 2004)

also bei meinem shimano hebel(der mit dem schräg angebrachten ausgleichsbehälter) ist ein M4 gewinde für die bremsleitung, is das bei deinem dann anders?


----------



## robs (23. Juli 2004)

Ja, das ist M8, wenn überhaupt ein metrisches Gewinde, das sieht sehr fein aus...  ich will jetzt nicht zum Test eine M8-Schraube in den Alu-Guss-Körper drehen, ich denke das versteht ihr  

Kannst du mal Bilder von deinem Hebel machen?


edit:   Mein Hebel heißt übrigens "BL-M756"


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Juli 2004)

aber die magura teile passen rein???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (23. Juli 2004)

Ja, wie gesagt.  Nicht die Hohlschraube sondern das andere Teil...    du ich weiß ja auch nicht ob mir der Felix einen vom Pferd erzählt hat und es gar keine Magura-Anschlüsse sind, aber eigentlich glaube ich ihm


----------



## robs (25. Juli 2004)

So, ein paar abschließende Bilder:

1. nochmal ein Bild vom montierten Hebel:






Und die montierte Bremse:











Die Beläge und das Öl sind noch nicht drin, das mache ich morgen mit meinem Bruder...  ich schreib dann noch kurz ob es nach dem Einbremsen die gewünschte power entfaltet  

edit:  Die Scheibe ist definitiv richtig montiert, die "Speichen" sind andersrum als bei Magura, da ist ein Richtungspfeil drauf.

edit2: Kacke, ich glaub ich hab den Adapter falsch angebracht, die Scheibe läuft zwar seitlich schön zentriert durch die Zange, aber mit dem Radius stimmt noch was nicht oder?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. Juli 2004)

der 90° abgang am bremssattel sieht kacke aus... ansonnsten siehts schon bissl komisch aus @ abstand


----------



## robs (25. Juli 2004)

So, bischen kombiniert und Fehler gefunden:
1.: Ich habe den Adapter falschrum angebaut weil es richtigrum nicht passt.
2.: Der Knabe der mir die Scheibe mit Adapter verkauft hat (eBay) hat sich derbe vertan...  der Adapter ist von 160er auf 190er Scheibe und diese Scheibe ist 200mm...   Jetzt renn ich in meinen Fahrradladen (nächste Woche   grrrr) und frage ob die einen 40mm-Adapter haben. Und ich schreibe dem ne böse mail dass ich min. 10,- wieder haben will weil der Adapter nicht zu der Scheibe passt.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. Juli 2004)

achja...nochwas...gibts den schnellspanner auch in hetero?


----------



## robs (25. Juli 2004)

Bist ja echt n Witzbold...    man der ist einfach scheiß leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (26. Juli 2004)

so, meine is jetz auch fertig befüllt oben, muss halt noch eingebremst werden, sonst ok

aber der hebelweg ist sehr lang, kann ich das sonst noch irgendwie ändern?


außerdem ist den adapter ein stinknormaler +20mm adapter, also scheibendurchmesser + 20mm

und der is wahrlich falsch montiert; besorg dir einfach ne 180er wave scheibe, die wiegt genausoviel wie ne 160er normale scheibe


----------



## robs (26. Juli 2004)

Wie gesagt:  Ich will die 200er Grimeca-Scheibe fahren die ich schon angebaut habe und der passende +40mm-Adapter ist bereits bestellt, sollte diese Woche kommen.


----------



## Levelboss (27. Juli 2004)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> aber der hebelweg ist sehr lang, kann ich das sonst noch irgendwie ändern?



Was für einen Bremssattel fährst Du denn?

Wenn Du den ganz alten von der Louise hast, kannst Du jeden Belag so einstellen, wie Du willst, bei den neueren Modellen ist das leider nicht so einfach.


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Juli 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Was für einen Bremssattel fährst Du denn?
> 
> Wenn Du den ganz alten von der Louise hast, kannst Du jeden Belag so einstellen, wie Du willst, bei den neueren Modellen ist das leider nicht so einfach.




ist eben ein neuerer

aber man kann den druckpunkt ja beliebig einstellen wenn man die scheibe rausnimmt und soweit zusammendrückt wie man will oder geht dass dann auch wieder zurück?


----------



## Levelboss (27. Juli 2004)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> ist eben ein neuerer
> 
> aber man kann den druckpunkt ja beliebig einstellen wenn man die scheibe rausnimmt und soweit zusammendrückt wie man will oder geht dass dann auch wieder zurück?



Mit den neueren Modellen kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, aber so, wie Du es beschrieben hast, könnte es klappen.
Probier es einfach mal aus!


----------



## robs (28. Juli 2004)

Sooooo  jetzt ist alles montiert und funzt.

Muss sie zwar noch fertig einbremsen aber sie packt schon jetzt nicht schlecht zu.



















Und der Schnellspanner bleibt dran!  

edit:  Wenn mir einer nen 0°-Anschluss für den Sattel schenkt bau ich ihn an, funktionieren tut´s so aber auch erstmal


----------



## ph1L (28. Juli 2004)

das Rad sieht ja immer fetter aus   


...finde jetzt fehlt nur noch ne dicke gelochte Koxx Felge hinten


----------

